# Microphone help



## BomberJack (23. August 2002)

Hi all,
ich hoffe mal das mir evtl. jemand von euch helfen kann. Eine freundin von mir will ein bissel über battelcom reden das geht auch soweit bloß ist sie sehr leise die +20db von windows (sie hat win98) sind schon an in battlecom sind auch schon alle regler oben weiß wer wie man das evtl. noch verstärken kann ??


----------



## BubiBohnensack (23. August 2002)

Sicher, dass das Mic im MicIn steckt und nicht im LineIn?


----------



## BomberJack (24. August 2002)

jup aber trozdem noch sehr sehr leise


----------



## BubiBohnensack (24. August 2002)

Windows Lautstärkeregelung für Mic auf max?


----------



## BomberJack (24. August 2002)

jo ist ganz oben


----------



## BubiBohnensack (24. August 2002)

Batterien (falls) im Mic voll geladen?


----------



## BomberJack (24. August 2002)

ne hat keine batterien im headset


----------



## BubiBohnensack (25. August 2002)

Mal eine anderes Mic probiert? Vielleicht ist das HS kaputt.


----------

